# Information needed on older Hoyt Bow



## patcourville (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Hoyt FastFlite compound bow and need to find a manual if possible. The serial number was located
under the wooden grip #40417. I would appreciate any help identifying it. I attached a picture.
I called Hoyt customer service and they said they had no information on that because it was from the late 90's.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Your bow is probably from the 1990's. I believe it is a Super Star riser with Fast Flight limbs. This may help you >>>-----> http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/Hoyt/CompoundManual2000.pdf


----------

